# Dying kid



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Well as I sit beside a 4 month old dying kid with a broken heart, because I didn't know any better. I want to warn others of my mistake! My girls had kids this year, I had 3 sets of twins! I guess there is always 1 twin healthier than the others....I had one set that would try and nurse as the mother would walk.....I thought they were little pigs! Not once did it occur to me that they might not have been getting enough nourishment! I noticed when all of them started to eat grain with the mothers, I separated from the adults, and put them in a pen and began to give them grain. I didn't want them to have to fight in order to eat! This past summer we worked hard to fence In the rest of our land (approx. 10 acres). Well we got it done in Oct and turned all our goats loose in the big pasture. We would bring them in every evening......they looked like little ump pa lump pas from (the Wizzard of Oz) they would waddle back into the little pasture barn area....well I quit giving grain to them.....I was scared of them over eating! Well I guess the weaker twins have been basically starving ......this little fellow was by hisself the other day.....I chalked it up to him taking a nap and the heard left him during his nap. I picked him up and we went in search of his Mom, found her an put him with her and resumed normal activities. Last night he came into the smaller pasture and the weather was greeting colder....when I was in the barn with him.....he just looked cold to me.....I puta heat lamp on.....but once Mom laid down and the other kid and this one got settled I turned the heat lamp off. I don't want a fire! Well this morning I went out and turned everybody out into the bigger pasture. My little guy was in the barn and had a weak moan! Scooped him up and off to the vet we went......temp was 92.4, gums where white....NO STOOL could be obtained for specimen. So the vet told me he was under nourished and needed some calories....so I have rushed home fixed a bottle with a little pedilyte and only got a few sips down....I have him wrapped in a towel and have watched him go steady down hill ever since! I have rubbed him, trying to stimulate circulation! NOTHING IS HELPING! I am watching him die before my very eyes! His brother and another twin that is the weaker one from his set will be in my home tonight and I will see if they want a bottle and grain.....all my does have stopped letting the kids nurse and none of them are 6 months old yet! What a horrible learning experience!!!! I should have never stopped the grain from the kids!!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First I want to say don't give up on the little guy.....put a heating pad on him under a heat lamp for sure get his temp up if you can. He doesn't sound good and don't want to get your hopes up but I always fight to the bitter end. Next I don't know if I agree with all this......could be wrong and have been wrong but for a kid that age to basically starve to death I think you would have noticed bones sticking out. The average age to wean is about 3 months old and even if no grain I'm guessing there is still pasture for him to of ate. I'm not really trying to argue with anything but I'm thinking there might be a different cause going on and you should watch the other kids in case of sickness worms or cocci. And I am really truly sorry you are going threw this no matter what the cause it still is a heart break and I'm so sorry


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

He had no stool for specimen......there pasture was full of forage! The only other thing I can think of is wonder if there is something poisonous he ate! I mean he has deteriorated extremely fast! I had another kid do the very same about a month ago! He was dead within 24 hrs! No diarrhea was in either kid! I had wormed in oct!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

YES, get his temp up ASAP. That's #1 right now. You may want to worm him (better do it if you're not sure), but somebody else can give you better advice there.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I agree, don't give up just yet. Get his temp up. Keep him hydrated, here's Cathy's Homemade electrolyte recipe
Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have no clue but still sticking to something else since pasture has feed. It doesn't really fit but do you vaccine with CDT??? Again doesn't fit but something to consider. Maybe even with this little guy you could give him some CD anti toxin....if its not the issue will not hurt. Now I haven't looked too much into it but I believe I have read on here that a goat can still have cocci and not have the runs. Now if this poor guy does pass you could have him sent in to have things checked out and see what the cause was. I know you don't have a big issue going on but you would get some answers and you know what's going on if another goat gets this. I really am at a loss


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with getting his temp up and giving warm electrolyte solution. Your problem may not be that you stopped feeding grain, but white gums = a parasite load, that's why he's looks to be malnourished. I would worm him with ivomec+ and Valbalzen 3 times 10 days apart. Just a suggestion, it sounds like that is what is going on though.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bayouslug said:


> He had no stool for specimen......there pasture was full of forage! The only other thing I can think of is wonder if there is something poisonous he ate! I mean he has deteriorated extremely fast! I had another kid do the very same about a month ago! He was dead within 24 hrs! No diarrhea was in either kid! I had wormed in oct!


Did you just worm once? For a heavy worm load ivomec+ or Valbalzen are good broad spectrum wormers, give 3 times 10 days apart. Also, do you vaccinate your herd with CDT? The over eating disease kills them as well.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, they can have cocci and no symptoms but "wormy looking belly" and slow growth. I watched one of my doelings become severely stunted from my ignorance of this fact 

Not sure this has anything to do with it or not, but did you ever treat for cocci?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

What did you worm with? What dosage? Is he just not pooping? Constipated maybe?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Was thinking....yes what did you use. I hear all the time on here that some wormers work in different areas but not in others. And janeen is suggesting two different wormers because different wormers cover different worms....how is the little guy doing???


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'd get some CD antitoxin into him as well. Get his temp UP! Don't give him a bottle until you get that temp up... warm electros.. if he's anemic, and he pulls through for you, get a fecal done, or use a broad spectrum wormer.. Valbazen or Ivomec plus..


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advise, I did worm my heard in oct...10 days a part and I did use valbazen and fenbendazole. I tried given pedialyte. I had him wrapped in towels in my arms and rocked and petted him till he passed. I have a fireplace that keeps my home warm and very toasty, like sit in your shorts and t-shirts....sometimes we even have to open a window because it is to hot in here. He took a couple of sips when we got home from the vets office but as the day progressed he got worse and I couldn't get nothing down him! My vet is still wanting a stool sample from another kid.....I will do this, all have pellet poop, no loose or bloody stools! I started back given them grain tonight. Even though they have grazed all day. None of my kids are nursing anymore...this kid was born 8/17.... They would always try and nurse on their mom while she would walk , it was cute I thought they were little pigs......evidently they weren't getting enough! It's heartbreaking to live and learn at their expense, I would never intentionally let a goat be undernourished!!! It's either that or I have something bad in the pasture! I have scorpion and snakes, but the snakes have to be in dens by now. I rubbed the little guy all over, didn't find anything but 1 tick on him! Thanks for all your support .....u guys are the best!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Oops, forgot I don't give the vaccine CDT, maybe I should.......


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhhh I am so very sorry  it breaks my heart to hear anyone animal has passed. I would say he had to know he was loved as he passed.......sorry :hug:
The fecal should be cheap and might not hurt.....I'll admit we may all be off base but make sure he checks for cocci aw well. Again I'm sorry


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost him....  That is sad. I'm certain though that it wasn't because he was malnourished, something else was causing that. Many goats don't get grain, just good hay and browse. It is wise that your vet wants a stool sample, because something could come up as the cause. Also, I just learned this that to get all the worms you need to worm 3 times, 10 days apart, because if you just worm once or twice, you won't get all the eggs. Sorry again you lost him...;(


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bayouslug said:


> Oops, forgot I don't give the vaccine CDT, maybe I should.......


There are some people who don't but that was the one thing overly stressed to me so I do.


----------

